# join us to celebrate



## 1st Generation

Hello:

Can someone translate this for me:

Join us for a cookout to celebrate 
Megan's and Jessica's Birthday and Lauren's graduation.

Please say you'll come.
Saturday, July 25, 2009 at 2 p.m.
at Danny's and Diane's home

Please bring your bathing suits!

dziekie


----------



## majlo

_Przyjedźcie (plural)/Przyjedź (singular) do nas na grilla. Świętujemy urodziny Megan i Jessici oraz ukończenie studiów* przez Lauren.
Proszę, powiedzcie (plural)/powiedz (singular), że przyjedziecie (plural)/przyjedziesz (singular).
Sobota, 25 lipca, 2009, o 14:00
U Dannego i Diane.
Weźcie (plural)/Weź (singular) ze sobą stroje kąpielowe (plural)/strój kąpielowy (singular).

* What is she graduating from? "Ukończenie studiów" means to graduate from a university.

_There you go.


----------



## robin74

majlo said:


> _Świętujemy urodziny Megan i _Jessici Jessiki


_When declined, "c" changes to "k" before i.



			Proszę, powiedzcie (plural)/powiedz (singular), że przyjedziecie(plural)/przyjedziesz (singular).
		
Click to expand...

I'd rather say "potwierdźcie przyjazd", or simply "RSVP"
_


> Dannego Danny'ego_ i Diane._


----------



## .Jordi.

robin74 said:


> _When declined, "c" changes to "k" before e [...].
> _


Oh really? Who told you that?


----------



## robin74

Of course you're right, it doesn't 
Still, it does change to "k" before "i" whenever it's supposed to be pronounced as "ki".


----------



## 1st Generation

Dzieki za tlumaczenie!

Now I think it will be on Sunday, the 26th.  

Niedziele,...


----------



## 1st Generation

Lauren is finishing grade school (school before High School)

So is that ulgulnaka? before gymnasium.

What is the order of schooling:

przedszkole (preschool)
zurowki (first grade)
ulgulnaka (grade school)
gymnasium (High school?)
Studyja (College)

Can you correct me on this?


----------



## .Jordi.

1st Generation said:


> What is the order of schooling:
> 
> przedszkole (preschool)   1.
> zurowki (first grade) zerówka 2.
> szkoła podstawowa (elementary school) 3.
> ulgulnaka (grade school) ogólniak (liceum ogólnokształcące = high school) 5.
> gymnasium (High school?) gimnazjum (type of school providing secondary education in some parts of Europe, comparable to English grammar schools or sixth form colleges and U.S. college preparatory high schools) 4.
> Studyja (College) studia 6.


_Ogólniak_ is after _gimnazjum_, so if she is finishing school before high school so it should be _gimnazjum_, of course if we're talking about Polish system of education. Anyway, you can always say something like: „ukończenie kolejnego etapu nauki” instead of „ukończenie studiów” .

Robin74, sorry for my previous post, it was unnecessarily sarcastic.


----------



## 1st Generation

So this is what the invitation should write:

Przyjedźcie do nas na grilla. 
Świętujemy urodziny Megan i Jessici 
oraz ukończenie kolejnego etapu nauki przez Lauren.
Proszę, powiedzcie, że przyjedziesz 
Sobota, 25 lipca, 2009, o 14:00
U Dannego i Dajenki  (that's what they call me in Polish)
(adres)
Weźcie ze sobą stroje kąpielowe.


Sunday version
Niedziele, 26 lipca, 2009, o 14:00


----------



## .Jordi.

I would write:

Zapraszamy na grilla (organizowanego) z okazji urodzin Megan i Jessiki oraz ukończenia szkoły przez Lauren.
Prosimy o potwierdzenie (we ask you to confirm your) obecności (presence)/przybycia (arriving).
Impreza odbędzie się w sobotę 25 lipca o godz. 14 (w niedzielę 26 lipca o godz. 14) u Danny'ego i Dajenki.
PS Weźcie ze sobą stroje kąpielowe.


----------



## 1st Generation

Thanks so much.  Were you born in Poland?  I speak Polish but don't write it so I appreciate your assistance.


----------



## robin74

I'll just say that the last Jordi's version sounds really good and natural.



> Robin74, sorry for my previous post, it was unnecessarily sarcastic.


Come on, we're cool, no need to apologize, I didn't take any offense.


----------



## 1st Generation

Hi, it's me again, I had to add something to our invitation now that our plans are getting finalized.  


I need my guests to arrive at our house by 1:30 and then we will all drive together to a park that has a pool attached.  So that has to be added.

Zapraszamy na picnic (organizowanego) z okazji urodzin Megan i Jessiki oraz ukończenia szkoły przez Lauren.
Prosimy o potwierdzenie (we ask you to confirm your) obecności (presence)/przybycia (arriving).
Impreza odbędzie się w sobotę 25 lipca o godz. 14 (w niedzielę 26 lipca o godz. 14) u Danny'ego i Dajenki. (insert address)
PS Weźcie ze sobą stroje kąpielowe.

on bottom: no gifts please


I appreciate this so so much!  
Dajenka


----------



## 1st Generation

Forgot to add this. OOPS!

add:
We welcome you to spend the night at our house.


----------



## fragile1

1st Generation said:


> on bottom: no gifts please.


 
Prosze nie przynosic prezentow.



1st Generation said:


> Forgot to add this. OOPS!
> 
> add:
> We welcome you to spend the night at our house.


 
Zapraszamy z noclegiem w naszym domu.


----------



## fragile1

1st Generation said:


> Hi, it's me again, I had to add something to our invitation now that our plans are getting finalized.
> 
> 
> I need my guests to arrive at our house by 1:30 and then we will all drive together to a park that has a pool attached. So that has to be added.
> 
> Zapraszamy na picnic (organizowany) z okazji urodzin Megan i Jessiki oraz ukończenia szkoły przez Lauren.
> Prosimy o potwierdzenie (we ask you to confirm your) obecności (presence)/przybycia (arriving).
> Impreza odbędzie się w sobotę 25 lipca o godz. 14 (w niedzielę 26 lipca o godz. 14) u Danny'ego i Dajenki. (insert address)
> PS Weźcie ze sobą stroje kąpielowe.
> 
> on bottom: no gifts please
> 
> 
> I appreciate this so so much!
> Dajenka


----------



## 1st Generation

I need my guests to arrive at our house by 1:30 and then we will all drive together to a park that has a pool attached. (So that has to be added.)

I had it in the earlier posting and then posted the recent so you may of not read the 1:30 part.  Sorry for being a bother but the invitation is almost done!!  I can't wait to get it out in the mail.


----------



## fragile1

Zapraszamy na picnic organizowany z okazji urodzin Megan i Jessiki oraz ukończenia szkoły przez Lauren.
Prosimy o potwierdzenie obecności.
Impreza odbędzie się w sobotę 25 lipca o godz. 13.30(w niedzielę 26 lipca o godz. 13.30) u Danny'ego i Dajenki. (insert address) 
Pojedziemy razem do parku, gdzie jest basen. Weźcie ze sobą stroje kąpielowe.
Zapraszamy z noclegiem w naszym domu. 
Prosimy nie przynosic prezentow.


----------



## fragile1

potwierdzenie zaproszeni"a", I would suggest "potwierdzenie przyjecia zaproszenia", but maybe it is to much formal.


----------



## przemo84

fragile1 said:


> Zapraszamy na piknik organizowany z okazji urodzin Megan i Jessiki oraz ukończenia szkoły przez Lauren.
> Prosimy o potwierdzenie obecności.
> Impreza odbędzie się w sobotę 25 lipca o godz. 13.30(w niedzielę 26 lipca o godz. 13.30) u Danny'ego i Dajenki. (insert address)
> Pojedziemy razem do parku, gdzie jest basen. Weźcie ze sobą stroje kąpielowe.
> Zapraszamy z noclegiem w naszym domu.
> Prosimy nie przynosic prezentow.


----------



## przemo84

.Jordi. said:


> _Ogólniak_ is after _gimnazjum_, so if she is finishing school before high school so it should be _gimnazjum_, of course if we're talking about Polish system of education. Anyway, you can always say something like: „ukończenie kolejnego etapu nauki” instead of „ukończenie studiów” .
> 
> Robin74, sorry for my previous post, it was unnecessarily sarcastic.



It's worth adding that now in Poland *szkoła podstawowa* i *gimnazjum* is the primary education. The secondary education is a high school (e.g. *ogólniak*).


----------



## majlo

Does "Zapraszamy z noclegiem w naszym domu" sound natural to you, folks? I find it a little odd.

Also, I don't know if these are close friends, but expressions like "prosimy o...", "prosimy nie...", and definitely "prosimy o potwierdzenie obecności" sound too formal to me. If my friends sent me such an invitation, I'd take that as a joke.


----------



## tomek_z

The word "Dajenki" is incorrect it sound strange even stupid you should write impreza odbędzie się w sobotę 25 lipca o godz. 13.30( w niedzielę 26 lipca o godz. 13.30) u Danny'ego i Diany.


----------



## majlo

tomek_z said:


> The word "Dajenki" is incorrect it sound strange even stupid you should write impreza odbędzie się w sobotę 25 lipca o godz. 13.30( w niedzielę 26 lipca o godz. 13.30) u Danny'ego i Diany.



It's really not up to you to evaluate somebody else's words of endearment.

Welcome to the forums, though.


----------



## kknd

I'd propose: _(w razie potrzeby) zapraszamy na nocleg_.

I see nothing to put instead of _prosimy o potwierdzenie obecności_ here. All in all it's an invitation!


----------

